# domaine privé ou professionnel  ?



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)

ben voilà , un p'tite question :rateau: 

Chère fifille est un peu ennuyée en ce moment avec un p'tit soucis .... sale caractere    

Voilà : elle fait des études où une partie se déroulent  en classe et un autre en milieu  professionnel .
Pendant les cours en classe une jeune fille , qui n'arrête pas de la "chercher" depuis la rentrée , elle a clamée haut et fort "hooooo la sa.lopeeeeeee !!" en s'adressant a elle .
Les autres élèves ni l'intervenant (le prof) n'ont pas réagi , Fifille  non plus avalant sa fierté mais...
ben voilà , elle l'a attendue a la sortie , lui a demandé une explication et si ce" hoooo la sa.lopeeee" lui était destiné : la jeune fille n'a pas eu le temps de répondre oui qu'elle se prenait une baffe magistrale .

Fifille c'est soulagée, l'autre a pleurniche et .... déposé plainte chez le directeur de l'établissement qui lui a envoyé une lettre A.R. avec avertissement et convocation pour lundi prochain a fifille .

Fifille part en italie se défouler et laisse sa mere chercher une solution et une plaidoirie  pour lundi prochain !!!:rateau:  

Moi je dis que le c'est la jeune fille qui a entièrement tort , elle a insulté ma fille  en milieu professionnel , ma fille elle l'a giflé en dehors donc   en privé et logiquement  le directeur n'avait pas a envoyer un avertissement et une convocation .... 

Vous en dites quoi * ? 

merci  



*a part me conseiller de lui acheter des gants de boxe  et l'inscrire dans une salle de ring  ?


----------



## CBi (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Moi je dis que le c'est la jeune fille qui a entièrement tort



_Entièrement tort ???_

- répondre par une agression physique à une insulte verbale n'est pas vraiment une pratique encouragée ni par la morale, ni par la loi (si la jeune fille peut faire constater une ecchymose par un médecin, c'est mal barré pour ton affaire...).
Ce n'est pas recommandé non plus par le règlement de la FIFA.





- le fait que ce soit en privé n'est aucunement une circonstance atténuante, sauf dans certains états des USA où il est autorisé de faire feu sur un intrus à condition d'être chez soi.

- par ailleurs, une actualité juridico-politique récente que tu as peut-être lue si tu résides en France, a fait valoir que le terme s... doit être compris non comme une insulte, mais comme une interjection.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2008)

C'est quoi ce merdier sans dec?

Les mômes peuvent même plus se mettre des peignées tranquilles maintenant, ils reçoivent des AR du dirlo?

tain ça va loin, là, quand même hein... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Tout ce merdier pour une baffe ? Elle n'avait qu'à lui dévisser la tête et lui chier dans l'corps ! Au moins, ç'aurait valu le coup&#8230; Ou lui sauter à pieds joints dans la bouche.

Une baffe 

Ta fille est ridicule.


Bon. Et sinon ? La bague, les amants, le 5 à 7 du jeudi ? tout va bien ?


Bieeeen  Ben tout n'est pas foutu, si ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

Revenons sur quelques points


-2 intervenants principaux fiffille et jeune fille
( t'aurais pu choisir des surnoms moins proches)

-quelque soit le fond de l'affaire fifille est en tort

- vocabulaire
déposé plainte chez le directeur de l'établissement

hmmm cet établissement n'est pas un commissariat que l'on sache
il doit s'agir d'autre chose

Jeune fille s'est plainte auprès du directeur qui a réagi
A tort ou à raison ca dépend en partie de

où exactement s'est passé cette altercation?
( je parle de la gifle )

A quelle distance de l'établissement?
Ca peut etre un élément central

dans un cas c'est du ressort du  "territoire couvert par l'établissement"  et c'est un cas de discipline interne

dans l'autre, c'est hors territoire et  le directeur peut aller se brosser, ce n'est pas de son ressort


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Revenons sur quelques points...



Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi , la baffe est de trop , elle aurait pu agir différemment ... ou pas .

L'établissement est un lieu privé où elle suit les cours pour la formation de sa voie professionnelle , cette école a été crée et appartient a l'entreprise donc il y a un lien direct entre le 2 .

L'altercation c'est passé dehors , sur le trottoir en face de l'établissement scolaire donc en dehors de son milieu professionnel et comme toi je pense que cette fille et le directeur peuvent aller se brosser .


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Colle un bourre-pif au directeur.
Merde alors.
Putain, si j'avais du déposer plainte/mon adversaire déposer plainte chaque fois que je me suis battu, j'aurai reçu/envoyé des lettres tous les 15 jours...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Colle un bourre-pif au directeur.
> Merde alors.
> Putain, si j'avais du déposer plainte/mon adversaire déposer plainte chaque fois que je me suis battu, j'aurai reçu/envoyé des lettres tous les 15 jours...



petit bras. 1 par semaine au mieux.

sérieux:
ta fille va au RDV avec le dirlo, s'explique sagement et fait repentance (genre le Chat botte dans Schrek), la larme à l'oeil, les mains jointes. Je le ferai pu m'sieur. Vous avez raison, quand elle m'a traitée de Sal**e; j'aurais du venir vous voir... blablabla. Est il au courant de cette "interjection"? Je parie que non.

Un truc dans le même genre est arrivé à un éminent membre de ce forum alors qu'il était sur sa trapanelle à 2 roues , ça c'est pas si mal terminé pour lui.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

comme tu as donné encore d'autres infos par d'autres moyens que le fil
je dirai que c'est beaucoup plus délicat qu'une simple affaire de droit du directeur

Certes l'affaire est privée et en théoorie ne regarde pas le directeur
Mais le mélange etablissement formation + emploi  +   les 2 filles dans le même contexte
c'est different

Là je DÉconseille de remettre le directeur à sa place théorique
Car il peut agir -injustement ou non - sur la notation de fifille et son futur

conseil
ravaler sa fierté et s'aplatir comme une méga crêpe , raser les murs
(ou assumer les conséquences possibles)

Ta fille est indiscutablement en tort , ele a bourdé
Qu'elle ne se mette pas EN PLUS cet homme influent à dos


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

N'importe quoi !!!! 

Ta fille est cuite ! C'est d'ores et déjà trop tard !
Qu'elle colle un taquet de bon fonctionnement au dirlo, de toutes façons, elle est foutue, et elle est bonne à faire des ménages toute sa vie maintenant !

Ne les écoute pas, de toutes façons, ils s'en foutent, comme tout le monde, et ils n'y connaissent rien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

tu tiens une de ces pêches ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Faut maintenir le niveau de fiabilité du bar. La patate ou la mièvrerie salace. Moi j'ai choisi. Je ventile, je disperse&#8230; etc.


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)

Je vois très mal ma fille s'aplatir comme une méga crêpe, voilà une des raisons de son départ décompresser en Italie pendant 1 semaine .

Fifille est rentrée sur concours dans cet établissement, 30 places pour 3500 demandes dans la région : elle a toujours eu une scolarité sans problèmes , rarement elle a loupé  les félicitations et son bac eu avec mention .

Ma fille compte donc aller a la convocation avec le prof intervenant et des temoins , faire valoir son parcours scolaire plus que honorable (l'autre jeune fille a 2 ans de retard scolaire) et apporter  les attestations de ses employeurs où elle a travaillé pendant ses vacances ( a la mairie de notre ville  et dans la police dans une ville a coté) .

Mais a vous lire je suis quand meme etonnée:
 oki , fifille est indiscutablement en tort mais l'autre jeune fille a tous les droits d'insulter (ou injurer) librement a son bon vouloir ses camarades de classe ???


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Fifille est rentrée sur concours dans cet établissement, 30 places pour 3500 demandes dans la région : elle a toujours eu une scolarité sans problèmes , rarement elle a loupé  les félicitations et son bac eu avec mention .
> 
> [...]l'autre jeune fille a 2 ans de retard scolaire



Et alors ? L'autre jeune fille ne l'a pas passé le concours ?
Tu as des raccourcis qui me dérangent.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Je vois très mal ma fille s'aplatir comme une méga crêpe, voilà une des raisons de son départ décompresser en Italie pendant 1 semaine .
> 
> Fifille est rentrée sur concours dans cet établissement, 30 places pour 3500 demandes dans la région : elle a toujours eu une scolarité sans problèmes , rarement elle a loupé  les félicitations et son bac eu avec mention .
> 
> ...



tant que personne ne s'en plaint auprès des instances dirigeantes... On vit une époque formidable que veux tu.:rose:

Je me répete, le dr n'est surement pas a courant de l'insulte de la mégere mais juste de la giffle. Donc profil bas, excuses les  plus plates, et témoins du "drame".


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Et alors ? L'autre jeune fille ne l'a pas passé le concours ?
> Tu as des raccourcis qui me dérangent.


Si y a que ça, ça va encore&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> N'importe quoi !!!!
> 
> Ta fille est cuite ! C'est d'ores et déjà trop tard !
> Qu'elle colle un taquet de bon fonctionnement au dirlo, de toutes façons, elle est foutue, et elle est bonne à faire des ménages toute sa vie maintenant !
> ...



Faut que "Fifille" (mon Doc que c'est ridicule comme surnom) fasse un remake de "Bowling for Columbine". Elle est foutu, autant tuer une bonne 20aines d'autres étudiants.

En plus à cet âge là, ils seront content de plus voir les sales tronches de leur vieux (papa) et de la rombière (maman).


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Mais a vous lire je suis quand meme etonnée:
> oki , fifille est indiscutablement en tort mais l'autre jeune fille a tous les droits d'insulter (ou injurer) librement a son bon vouloir ses camarades de classe ???


Non, mais une insulte ne donne pas le droit à des sanctions physique.

Elle aurait du signaler le cas à l'enseignant, et si rien ne se passait au dirlo. Et là tu aurais pu gueuler sur la jeune fille et demander un recadrage de celle-ci, mais aussi de l'enseignant. (il est responsable de ce qui se passe dans sa classe)


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Putain, on vit vraiment chez les curetons...
Tu veux pas qu'elle tende l'autre joue aussi?
Je suis désolé, mais j'aurais insulté quelqu'un en classe, je m'en serai pris une par mes parents.
Et certainement une aussi par la personne insultée, voire même par le prof.

Faut arrêter avec ces règles à la con. A croire que ces "Pôôôôv' petits" sont en sucre...


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

Et ma fille aurait collé une tarte, elle en aurait pris une par mes soins, et je demanderais pas ce qu'il faut faire sur un forum


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)

Ma fille est majeure , l'autre aussi , je ne compte pas me meler de cette histoire en me presentant chez le dirlo ou ailleurs .
Elle me demande  de l'aider a lui trouver un secour juridique , voir ce que je pouvais trouver sur le net comme loi ou un truc similaire .
Point !!


merci pour vos reponses


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2008)

Ben ce que je dis c'est sous un angle juridique.

Sous un angle perso, elle l'a sûrement bien méritée...
C'est juste que c'est plus difficile à rattraper. 

Du coups, carpette, excuses et tout le toutim.  

Et offre lui une cagoule pour son anniversaire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Décompresse Kissbizz, c'est juste une claque et le dirlo doit s'en foutre, ça doit pas être la première "plainte" ... ni la première baffe. 

L'autre gamine peut porter plainte chez les flics (point de vue juridique) que si la baffe en question l'a met dans une situation d'incapacité physique de vivre une vie normale, ce que je doute fort.

Fiffille aura juste un joli avertissement de la part du dirlo ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> Fiffille aura juste un joli avertissement de la part du dirlo ...


Injustifié et attaquable. Ca n'a pas eu lieu dans l'école...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2008)

Le monde change, tout fout le camp ma bonne dame... et puis y a plus de saison... :rateau: 

Les jeunes filles se collent des baffes à la sortie de l'école pour une moquerie, une insulte...  :hein:  

_"La femme est l'avenir de l'homme"_... t'avais raison Aragon... elles sont apparemment déjà aussi c0nnes aujourd'hui, vivement demain... :sleep:




Le monde est à ses pieds... c'est définitivement confirmé...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

Fab Fab  tu as raison en théorie

Seulement... kisbizz pour des raisons que j'ignore et que je ne m'explique pas 
- veut un conseil 
mais 
-n'expose pas clairement tous les éléments  permetant de donner un avis en tenant compte de tous les aspects 

il semble qu'il y ait des liens très serrés entre l'établissement de formation et les premieres étapes professionnelles de fifille
Et que l'opinion du directeur compte à la fois pour l'établissement et le futur professionnel de fifille

Il serait souhaitable que kisbizz  en dise  plus ou alors...
 ne pas s'attendre à des conseils valables si  basés que sur une petite partie de l'ensemble
C'est alors tronqué, et  impossible de peser le pour et le contre et implications  long terme de chaque option

qui peut aller de profil bas et minimiser jusqu'à faire valoir son bon droit et  assumer les risques pour la suite

edit je parle de la stratégie / directeur d'établissement
concernant les rapports fifille-jeune fille c'est encore autre chose


----------



## boddy (12 Février 2008)

Je pense que le prof doit être dans ses petits souliers... il doit s'attendre à une convocation du directeur pour justifier son attitude qui est déplorable dans cette histoire. Pourquoi n'a-t-il pas réagi ? C'est inadmissible de laisser des élèves s'insulter en classe ! Son intervention immédiate aurait calmé le jeu entre les deux filles.

Maintenant que c'est fait, comme les autres, je conseillerai le profil bas. D'autant plus que si la fille qui s'est fait cogner est assez maligne pour s'être fait marquer un arrêt de travail par un toubib... fifille est mal partie.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Je pense que le prof doit être dans ses petits souliers... il doit s'attendre à une convocation du directeur pour justifier son attitude qui est déplorable dans cette histoire. Pourquoi n'a-t-il pas réagi ? C'est inadmissible de laisser des élèves s'insulter en classe ! Son intervention immédiate aurait calmé le jeu entre les deux filles.


 
Le prof, au moment de l'altercation, rangeait peut-être un journal à la une duquel figurait l'histoire de cet autre prof mis, lui, en garde à vue pour une baffe (baffe faisant suite, elle aussi, a une insulte).

Il s'est dit : si je m'en mêle, je vais finir à Frêne à jouer les sex-toys pour de gros malabars tatoués, martyrisé par des gardiens sadiques et finalement éventré au rasoir rouillé pour avoir refusé de rentrer dans un trafic de drogue (oui, en plus de lire les journaux, il regarde les séries américaines à la télé).

Peut-être.

Blague à part.
Que faire ?
1/ S'écraser.
Légalement, on ne tape pas sur les gens. C'est comme ça.
Des excuses seraient pas mal aussi 
2/ Bien insister, quand même, sur cette histoire d'insulte. La nana doit également des excuses à ta fille.

Elle fait "monde de Candy" ma solution ?
Oui.
Sinon, t'as la solution "Sans aucun doute" : sûr de son bon droit, ta fille fait la fière, ça s'envenime, les parents s'y mettent (y compris physiquement) et toutes les deux foirent leur année, trop occupées à se faire des crasses pour se préoccuper de leurs études...

Au choix.
Comme dit ce crétin de Rambo : your call.


----------



## boddy (12 Février 2008)

Seule bonne excuse pour lui : il avait les écouteurs de son iPod dans les oreilles


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il s'est dit : si je m'en mêle, je vais finir à Frêne à jouer les sex-toys pour de gros malabars tatoués, martyrisé par des gardiens sadiques et finalement éventré au rasoir rouillé pour avoir refusé de rentrer dans un trafic de drogue (oui, en plus de lire les journaux, il regarde les séries américaines à la télé).
> 
> Peut-être.


tu fais sans doute allusion aux Hercules de Fresnes

Dits les tombeurs ou encore  rois de la savonnette à ramasser dans la douche collective
Ils ont rarement la pédale douce 
 
( c'est de là que vient l'expression freine Hercule ? )

( c'est pourquoi les distributeurs de liquide lavant c'est plus... hygienique 
ca met un frein aux _hardeurs_  pour ainsi dire  )


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2008)

Ma fille est rentré dans une fifilale  financiere  en alternance : elle partage cette formation entre travail et cours , d'où le lien entre l'ecole et sa boite .
Etant en tete de liste dans sa promotion elle peut , s'elle le souhaite, continuer et monter les echelons , chose qu'elle desire fortement : voilà pourquoi cet avertissement lui fait peur , elle craint que cet accident contrecarre sa carriere .


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Je vois très mal ma fille s'aplatir comme une méga crêpe, voilà une des raisons de son départ décompresser en Italie pendant 1 semaine .
> 
> Fifille est rentrée sur concours dans cet établissement, 30 places pour 3500 demandes dans la région : elle a toujours eu une scolarité sans problèmes , rarement elle a loupé  les félicitations et son bac eu avec mention .
> 
> ...


Personnellement, et pour mettre le plus d'huile possible, à sa place je reconnaitrais mes torts (la violence physique  n'a jamais sa place - même en réponse à violence verbale - la seule violence physique acceptable est l'auto-défense). J'arguerais aussi que le seul fait déclencheur était cette insulte publique et que; autant je m'excuse pour mon geste auprès de jeune fille et auprès de l'établissement et l'entreprise pour les désagréments causés; autant j'attends des excuses de la part de jeune fille. 


Pour moi le meilleur moyen pour elle de couper court à tout souci, est de se montrer la plus droite possible dans ses bottes en commençant par couper l'herbe sous le pied à ses opposant en reconnaissant  ses torts avant que la moindre remarque n'ait pu être formulée (l'idéal est même de demander à avoir la parole en premier) et ensuite accepter sans sourciller la sanction s'il y en a...

Avec cette attitude elle a quand même une chance de ne pas avoir de sanction et surtout elle ne prends pas une image trop négative auprès de la direction et du corps enseignant - ce qui aurait pu avoir un certain nombre de conséquences sur son futur emploi... 

Le but n'est pas de ménager la jeune fille mais de ménager la société qui est sensé l'employer par la suite.

Ne connaissant pas la législation française à ce sujet, je me permettrai juste de te faire remarquer qu'en Belgique l'auteur de coups portés à ses collègues peut être licencié pour faute Grave, et qu'en cas de licenciement pour faute grave le motif de licenciement est noté noir sur blanc sur le C4(formulaire de licenciement belge).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Fab Fab  tu as raison en théorie
> 
> Seulement... kisbizz pour des raisons que j'ignore et que je ne m'explique pas
> - veut un conseil
> ...


Oula malheureux !!! Tu l'as perdue dès la deuxième ligne, là !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> Ne connaissant pas la législation française à ce sujet, je me permettrai juste de te faire remarquer qu'en Belgique l'auteur de coups portés à ses collègues peut être licencié pour faute Grave, et qu'en cas de licenciement pour faute grave le motif de licenciement est noté noir sur blanc sur le C4(formulaire de licenciement belge).


Quoi ??? Ils licencient au C4 en Belgique ???
Tain&#8230; ça rigole pas. :affraid:


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2008)

Tout cela pose une question essentielle !

Si je mets un pain à un membre de macgé à la sortie du Bar parce qu'il m'a injurié, j'ai un avertissement ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

non, tu es banni... :rateau:

Mais juste si c'est un modo...


----------



## NightWalker (12 Février 2008)

Et si la fifille porte plainte à son tour pour injure. Mais comme cette fois ça s'est passée en classe, en présence des ses camarades de classe et de son prof, ça devrait calmer la jeune fille non ?

Oeil pour oeil, dents pour dents, bouche pour bouche... ah non ce dernier est pour faire des bisous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Tout cela pose une question essentielle !


 
Il n'y a pas de question existentielle, il n'y a que des degrés dans l'envie d'y accorder de l'importance.


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Tout cela pose une question essentielle !
> 
> Si je mets un pain à un membre de macgé à la sortie du Bar parce qu'il m'a injurié, j'ai un avertissement ?




Essaye toujours, *******.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Ca ne marchera pas, tu a mis un émoticon rigolard.

Tu es vraiment trop petite b... comme insulteur !


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Essaye toujours, *******.



Bonjour,

Je vous mets quoi comme pain ? Baguette, pain de campagne, tranché, baguepi ?


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Et si la fifille porte plainte à son tour pour injure. Mais comme cette fois ça s'est passée en classe, en présence des ses camarades de classe et de son prof, ça devrait calmer la jeune fille non ?
> 
> Oeil pour oeil, dents pour dents, bouche pour bouche... ah non ce dernier est pour faire des bisous



Buvez c'est mon sang, mangez c'est ma chair, touchez pas c'est mon c.ul.


Bon, ma milanaise chérie.

Ta fille a le sang chaud de sa mère qui lui coule dans les veines, elle sera, elle aussi, la reine des 5 à 76 à 9 dans les hotels des bords du Rhin (non pas d'hotel, monsieur est trop pas assez, me dit-on), c'est entendu.
En attendant, faut raison garder.

Elle a collé une beigne à l'aut' ******* qui l'avait traité. C'est mal. Mais l'aut' l'avait traité. C'est mal.
Alors vu qu'elle croit dur comme fer à son ascension dans la finance internationale, elle va voir le dirlo, elle lui dit que sa charmante camarade n'est pas chrétienne, que elle fait rien qu'à lui chercher des noises, qu'elle l'a insulté en cours devant les témoins qu'elle aura amené, et que donc, ça lui a fait perdre la tête et outillé le bras.
Que promis, elle le refera plus.
Et si y'a sanction, faudra que tu donnes un peu de ta personne auprès du dirlo.
Que veux-tu, les filles cognent, les mères avalent, c'est ça la France d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Si je mets un pain à un membre de macgé à la sortie du Bar parce qu'il m'a injurié, j'ai un avertissement ?


 
Tout tenancier d'établissement de restauration qui ne propose du pain qu'à la sortie de son boui-boui mérite qu'on l'insulte copieusement !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et si y'a sanction, faudra que tu donnes un peu de ta personne auprès du dirlo.



Pas con ! En plus, si j'ai bien tout suivi, 'doit rester une place de 16h30 à 18h00 le vendredi. Mais par contre, faut négocier les RTT&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pas con ! En plus, si j'ai bien tout suivi, 'doit rester une place de 16h30 à 18h00 le vendredi. Mais par contre, faut négocier les RTT



Merci.

Que veux-tu, je suis, moi z'aussi, toujours très au fait des disponibilités de chacune, on ne se refait pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

Où est ce que l'on adresse nos factures d'assistance sociale virtuelle© ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

Ici,je centralise tout et je prends les paypal  
Après pour ce qui est de la redistribution...


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

Je ne crois pas qu'attaquer l'autre quant à ses tort, que "porter plainte" (on est pas au commissariat) pour l'insulte apporte quoi que ce soit à la carrière de ta fille... il faut que ta fille fasse comprendre qu'elle à l'esprit d'entreprise et que ce qu'elle veut c'est dénouer la situation sans toutefois oublier sa dignité. Donc excuses les plus complètes et les plus sincères possibles et volonté de ne pas passer au dessus de l'insulte qui elle aussi demandent "réparation" (ou plus précisément excuses).

Dans ce genre de situation en milieu professionnel, les deux seules réactions possibles face à une insulte sont en premier la diplomatie, et en second la voie hiérarchique  (a utiliser avec beaucoup de précautions car il ne faut pas non plus passer pour  geignard et procédurier).


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

Sur la question de droit elle-même (pour rappel, les fits s'étant passés à l'extérieur de l'établissement, la "justice interne" de l'établissement est-elle applicable ?), voici ce que disent les textes qui régissent les établissements publics.




> Les textes ne fixent pas de liste des fautes disciplinaires susceptibles de donner lieu à sanction.
> Ces fautes sont constituées par :
> 
> 
> ...



Les textes en question sont : 

_Décret n°85-924 du 30 août 1985 modifié par le décret n°2000-620 du 5 juillet 2000_ 
_ Décret n°85-1348 du 18 décembre 1985 modifié par le décret n°2000-633 du 6 juillet 2000_ 
_ Circulaire n°2000-105 du 11 juillet 2000_ 
_ Circulaire n°2000-106 du 11 juillet 2000 
_


Bien entendu, s'agissant d'un établissement privé, dont je ne sais s'il est ou non sous contrat, je ne peux présumer de si les textes cités s'appliquent ou pas. En tout état de cause, l'établissement a un règlement intérieur. Mais que cette situation soit ou non mentionnée, le chef d'établissement peut décider d'une convocation à un entretien, s'il le juge nécessaire pour assurer la bonne marche de son établissement.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2008)

Donc nous avons 
1- Jeune fille qui insulte fifille dans l'établissement ( pendant un cours )
concernés :fifille +Jeune fille + prof + directeur

2-fifiile qiui gifle jeune fille
concernés : fifille + jeune fille et c'est tout 
(sauf si dans le perimetre exterieur couvert par l'établissement)

3- convocation par Directeur
( ce qui est normal  )

fifille se serait tenu tranquille , le directeur passait un savon à  la jeune fille 

Vu la suite à tort ou à raison le directeur VA tenir compte de la gifle dans sa perception du conflit

Après  pas mal de choses dépendent de l'objectif visé qui n'est pas forcément le même pour tous
--faire sortir la vérité
-se justifier
-calmer le jeu
-sanctionner
-faire un scandale

Comme il semble que à la fois fifille et jeune fille souhaitent poursuivre formation voire carrière dans le cadre de cet établissement + entreprise et que les torts sont partagés c'est pas le moment de se montrer machiavélique retors et indigne de confiance aux yeux et de l'établissement et par ricochet de l'entreprise

Mettre les choses au clair calmement  en s'expliquant, et concernant les " torts "( de tous)  les reconnaitre ou faire reconnaitre par toutes les parties

Dans cette affaire il faut aussi voir que tout le monde est embêté
 fifille jeune fille prof et directeur ( qui se serait bien passé d'avoir à régler ca)

Donc il est possible de trouver un terrain d'entente


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Que veux-tu, je suis, moi z'aussi, toujours très au fait des disponibilités de chacune, on ne se refait pas.


Ouais.
Enfin bon. Moi, c'est plutôt pour éviter le créneau, là&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Donc nous avons
> 1- Jeune fille qui insulte fifille dans l'établissement ( pendant un cours )
> concernés :fifille +Jeune fille + prof + directeur
> 
> ...


Sans déconner, Pascal&#8230; pardonne moi mais&#8230;
Parfois, tu me fais peur&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais.
> Enfin bon. Moi, c'est plutôt pour éviter le créneau, là



Ces types qui peuvent pas aimer à la fois la carbonnade flamande et l'escalope milanaise, ça me laisse rêveur, pas vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces types qui peuvent pas aimer à la fois la carbonnade flamande et l'escalope milanaise, ça me laisse rêveur, pas vous ?


Si ça pouvait se contenter d'être une répulsion culinaire, effectivement, ça serait moins grave  Et histoire d'aller encore plus loin dans la goujaterie, tout en ramenant ça sur un plan gastronomique, j'ajouterais fortuitement que je préfère les huîtres dans mon assiette plutôt (non, non&#8230 que dans mon lit.

Bon allez, je le rajoute&#8230;


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Essaye toujours, *******.



pfff, même pas de ********


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Si ça pouvait se contenter d'être une répulsion culinaire, effectivement, ça serait moins grave  Et histoire d'aller encore plus loin dans la goujaterie, tout en ramenant ça sur un plan gastronomique, j'ajouterais fortuitement que je préfère les huîtres dans mon assiette plutôt (non, non) que dans mon lit.
> 
> Bon allez, je le rajoute


De toute façon...
C'est pas bon, les huîtres !...


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

:rateau:Bande de mangeurs de bananes:rateau:

Personnellement je dirais que dans mon lit toute huitre est bonne à prendre 
Si elle est blonde et a forte poitrine


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Février 2008)

two a dit:


> :rateau:Bande de mangeurs de bananes:rateau:
> 
> Personnellement je dirais que dans mon lit toute huitre est bonne à prendre
> Si elle est blonde et a forte poitrine



tiens c'est pour toi:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ces types qui peuvent pas aimer à la fois la carbonnade flamande et l'escalope milanaise, ça me laisse rêveur, pas vous ?



d'autant qu'après une bonne carbonnade, une escalope milanaise, ça se mange sans faim... 

C'est vrai que depuis que je me suis mis à la cuisine à l'huile d'olive, je vois le monde différemment


----------



## mado (12 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> d'autant qu'après une bonne carbonnade, une escalope milanaise, ça se mange sans faim...
> 
> C'est vrai que depuis que je me suis mis à la cuisine à l'huile d'olive, je vois le monde différemment



Ah ben t'as édité.. 


J'allais dire que tu avais découvert les plaisirs du sud, toi :love:


----------



## jugnin (12 Février 2008)

_Bonsoir, je viens vous demander un renseignement relatif à la violence à l'école.

Voilà, ma fille à des problèmes avec une de ses camarades. Elles ne peuvent pas se sentir, ce qui arrive fréquemment dans les établissements scolaires. En fait, ma fille n'est pas très gentille. Elle à un caractère de chien, a tel point que mon ex-mari me soupçonne de l'avoir trompé avec notre brave Bouvier Bernois. C'est pour ça qu'il a divorcé. C'est faux, mais ce n'est pas le propos.

Oui, ma fille à un caractère de cochon, à tel point mon chien me soupçonne de lui avoir fait des infidélités. Bon. L'autre jour, elle n'a rien trouvé de mieux que d'insulter copieusement sa tête de turque dans la classe, devant les yeux ébahis de l'assistance. L'intéressée n'a pas du tout apprécié l'affaire, et s'est trouvée fort vexée que personne ne prenne son parti. 

Une fois en dehors de l'école, ma fille lui a expliqué que c'était un peu normal, vu qu'il s'agissait d'un cours de théâtre. Mais la fifille n'a rien voulu savoir. A la place, elle lui a collé une grosse beigne. Un truc affreux. Ma fille est très joueuse, mais c'est également une balance, aussi s'est-elle empressée d'informer le directeur de l'affaire. Mais elle a compris que ce malentendu dérangeait le monsieur, et que l'entarteuse préparait sa défense.

Or, son père (ou le chien, je ne sais plus très bien), lui a un jour enseigné, que la meilleure défense, c'est l'attaque. Donc ma fille, elle voudrait bien finir ce cours de théâtre, sans pour autant importuner le directeur, avec lequel elle tient à rester en bon termes pour des raisons professionnelles.

Ma question est la suivante : Savez-vous quel périmètre autour de l'école se trouve soumis au réglement intérieur ? En d'autres termes, de combien doit-elle s'éloigner de l'établissement pour mettre une grosse peignée à sa camarade ?_


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Février 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah ben t'as édité..
> 
> 
> J'allais dire que tu avais découvert les plaisirs du sud, toi :love:



J'ai perdu le sud dans cette histoire

Donc, fifille (sud) met une baffe à jeune fille (nord). Le dirlo (est) n'est pas jouasse (normal)

Et donc il envoie un accusé de donation de baffe à fifille et un accusé de réception de baffe à jeune fille

Sur le fond, le dirlo a raison.  Il est irréprochable du point de vue de l'équité des accusés de donation et de réception.

Fifille a également raison. Elle a été modérée dans sa réaction. Moi, jeune fille, je lui aurais tiré une balle dans le genou

Quant à jeune fille, elle doit bien avoir raison quelque part

Donc, en fin de compte (j'ai tout compté), tout le monde a raison

En fait, non, j'ai perdu l'ouest


----------



## Amok (12 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> Ma fille est majeure



Tu me l'envoies pour que je lui explique. Si elle ne rentre pas métamorphosée chez toi au bout de 15 jours, l'arrière train qui sent le cuir de ma pompe et les yeux qui brillent, je te rembourse le billet !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

'Tain t'as pas peur, toi !!!
Et si _fifille_ ressemble à _mémère_ ? T'as un portier video, j'espère&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain t'as pas peur, toi !!!
> Et si _fifille_ ressemble à _mémère_ ? T'as un portier video, j'espère


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ben voilà , un p'tite question :rateau:
> 
> Chère fifille est un peu ennuyée en ce moment avec un p'tit soucis .... sale caractere
> 
> ...




1 - lui expliquer, ce qu'elle devrait savoir, que les conflits ne se règlent pas à coup de poing. 
2 - qu'elle est majeure, s'il y a récidive que la personne porte plainte au commissariat : ça peut mal finir.
3 - faire de plates excuses au directeur, exprimer ses regrets sur le fait que ce n'est pas l'attitude à adopter à l'école, dans l'entreprise comme dans sa vie privée, bref que ça lui a servi de leçon.
4 - parler de l'insulte qui lui a été faite. Proposer un status quo avec le jeune fille. Laisser supposer que l'enseignant n'a peut-être pas entendu mais que bon... (ça permettra à l'enseignant de trouver une porte de sortie tout en lui rappelant qu'il aurait dû intervenir et cela évitera à fifille de se faire un ennemi de plus = carrière).
5 - proposer un entretien avec la jeune fille en présence du directeur pour arrondir les angles et calmer les ardeurs des deux côtés.
6 - faire quelques km en courant avant d'y aller histoire de faire baisser l'agressivité et au besoin s'attacher les mains dans le dos, mettre une muselière. Pour les coups de tête, elle évitera sûrement, brushing oblige. Pour les coups de pieds, propose lui de mettre ses nouvelles Prada ça permettra d'éviter le pire. 
7 - l'inscrire dans un cours d'arts martiaux pour apprendre à canaliser sa violence.

Bref être diplomate avec tout ce que cela comporte


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

Tu as oublié un point néanmoins important :

8 - coller quand même une grande tarte dans la gueule à la fifille à sa mémère pour être sûr que ça rentre bien dans son crâne tout mou.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

Robert O sein  vient de me suggerer un truc

et si tout ca n'était qu'un probleme de langue ou d'audition?

Si ca se trouve c'était 

OOh ca l'Op (era)
voire 
Hola Salome

conclusion 
offrir  un controle auditif à fifille
( moins cher que l'Italie)


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2008)

oui, ça doit être ça...
un problème d'audition.

mais la lecture de ce fil me donne à réfléchir tout en croquant dans mon sandwich triangle...

... "il n'y a que la vérité qui blesse"

... comment justifier la gifle quand on a délibérément attendu de quitter l'établissement pour en coller une à la moqueuse ?

... la fifille veut travailler dans un établissement financier ? il va falloir qu'elle s'habitue à s'entendre traiter de s'alope ou alors elle passera plus de temps sur le trottoir à mettre des beignes à ses clients qu'à son bureau à faire suer l'argent des autres

... oh, j'ai terminé mon sandwich triangle. finalement, ça fait pas beaucoup pour 1,60...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

1,60 ? pas cher 
Donc sans doute léger ou petit
je serai toi je giflerai le vendeur...


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> 1,60 ? pas cher
> Donc sans doute léger ou petit
> je serai toi je giflerai le vendeur...



ben... c'est une machine.

détérioration volontaire, ça va chercher dans les combien ?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

c'est gratuit , il suffit de taper


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

et avec un peu de chance, un autre sandwich, un coca et le café arrivent.
C'est une obligation de violenter la machine là. Non?


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Et du coup, c'est la quelle qui est morte ?

Nan, c'est vrai, quoi, on s'implique pour trouver des solutions, 'pis on nous tient jamais informé...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et du coup, c'est la quelle qui est morte ?
> 
> Nan, c'est vrai, quoi, on s'implique pour trouver des solutions, 'pis on nous tient jamais informé...


Poil aux doigts de pieds...


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et du coup, c'est la quelle qui est morte ?
> 
> Nan, c'est vrai, quoi, on s'implique pour trouver des solutions, 'pis on nous tient jamais informé...



Et laquelle est en maison de détention ?


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

Une happy end n'est pas une hypothèse à écarter, en l'absence d'informations contradictoires.

Peut être qu'elles ont finalement fait la paix, puis soudain éprouvé une attirance mutuelle inextricable. Du coup, elles se ont mariées.


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Une happy end n'est pas une hypothèse à écarter, en l'absence d'informations contradictoires.
> 
> Peut être qu'elles ont finalement fait la paix, puis soudain éprouvé une attirance mutuelle inextricable. Du coup, elles se ont mariées.


Et tu tiens la chandelle ?!...


----------



## jugnin (14 Septembre 2009)

...Mais leur vie de couple est rapidement devenu un enfer, les deux conjointes se déchirant pour obtenir l'exclusivité de l'_affection_ de Bébert, leur brave, quoique moyennement instruit, Border Collie.

Du coup, elles se sont entretuées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et tu tiens la chandelle ?!...




C'est pas comme ça qu'on dit...


----------



## tirhum (14 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pas comme ça qu'on dit...


Éclaire moi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et laquelle est en maison de détention ?


 
Il y avait bien des tensions, mais c'était à l'école, pas à la maison.

Si tu n'as rien compris au sujet, au lieu de te répandre en calembredaines, tâche donc d'écouter un peu ceux qui savent !

C'est quand même un monde, ça, ces gens qui postent n'importe quoi juste pour poster sans se soucier une seule seconde d'être pertinent !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2009)

T'es vraiment consensuel Ponk


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'es vraiment consensuel Ponk



Mais en deux mots


----------



## kisbizz (14 Septembre 2009)

des nouvelles depuis ?

fifille a eu son bts , a refusé la place qu' on lui proposait pour continuer ...
elle vient de partir  donc pour 9 mois de .... licence  ....
ensuite si là encore n'aura pas trouvé son bonheur repartira pour un master et rentrer dans l'administration  

pour le moment elle _rame_ beaucoup, lever a 6h et pour rentrer le soir chez elle a 21h 
mais c'est son choix, les etudes , le travail , avoir son appart, sa voiture et tout cela grâce a ses propres effort sans demander d'argent ou d'aide a qui ce soit 

si , en fait de l'aide en veut beaucoup , ne se passe pas un jour qu'elle m'appelle affolée 
"maman , pourquoi la machine a  laver ne veut pas s'arrêter ?" 
"mamannnnnn , comment nettoyer le thé renversée sur la  moquette ? ":rateau::rateau:
et la derniere de ce soir "mamannn dans mon frigo tout  s'est congelé pourquoi ?????"

bienvenue ma jolie dans le monde  des adultes


----------



## gKatarn (14 Septembre 2009)

Oui, mais on s'en fout de çà 

Ce qu'on veut, c'est des nouvelles des suites de la baffe


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> "mamannnnnn , comment nettoyer le thé renversée sur la  moquette ? ":rateau::rateau:
> et la derniere de ce soir "mamannn dans mon frigo tout  s'est congelé pourquoi ?????"



il faut pas laisser la porte ouverte trop longtemps


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

'tain Mackie ! tu pas pas aller l'aider la gamine, elle a l'air complètement perdue là ...


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

mais je ne demande que ça


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

tu sais décongeler un frigo ?


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> tu sais décongeler un frigo ?



j'ai une méthode efficace ... tu vide le contenu et du remu le frigo : testé :style:


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> pour le moment elle _rame_ beaucoup, lever a 6h et pour rentrer le soir chez elle a 21h



Chienne de vie.


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

tu vas pas nous foutre le bourdon quand même ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai une méthode efficace ... tu vide le contenu et du remu le frigo : testé :style:



Autre technique : débrancher le frigo et attendre.
Mais bon, c'est peut-être un peu trop lent pour un parisien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> pour le moment elle _rame_ beaucoup, lever a 6h et pour rentrer le soir chez elle a 21h



Ça doit être que tu lui as donné le mauvais exemple. 
Soyez sérieux, ne bossez pas trop devant vos gosses, vous allez les traumatiser !


----------



## kisbizz (15 Septembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais on s'en fout de çà
> 
> Ce qu'on veut, c'est des nouvelles des suites de la baffe




il y a eu convocation et confrontation ....
en final ce sont les chefs des agences respectives de 2 filles qui se sont emmêlée chacun donnant tort a l'autre et l'histoire est finie  sans blâme ni avertissement 



Luc G a dit:


> Ça doit être que tu lui as donné le mauvais exemple.
> Soyez sérieux, ne bossez pas trop devant vos gosses, vous allez les traumatiser !



fifille doit se lever a 6h pour prendre un train et aller assister aux cours qui commencent a 8h et se terminent a 18h .... comme elle dit bien " _pour ce 6 mois prochains de  train de vie difficile je ne  ne va pas mourir , il faut juste que je serres les dents un peu plus que prévus  .... on ne peux pas toujours tout avoir sans rien faire_ "

je suis TRES fière de ma fille  et je souhaite que son frère ,  a l'heure venue ,  prendra  le même chemin


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Pas de quoi en être fier, c'est ce que font des millions de travailleurs tous les jours depuis 40 ans&#8230;


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas de quoi en être fier, c'est ce que font des millions de travailleur tous les jours depuis 40 ans&#8230;



Et qui, parfois, non contents de serrer les dents, serrent aussi les fesses...


----------



## boodou (15 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et qui, parfois, non contents de serrer les dents, serrent aussi les fesses...



Eh Juju pète un coup ça te détendra le fion !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Si tu veux ju je te vends le pantalon pour


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> il faut juste que je serres les dents un peu plus que prévus... on ne peux pas toujours tout avoir sans rien faire[/I] "



Du moment que ce ne sont pas les fesses...


----------



## kisbizz (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Pas de quoi en être fier, c'est ce que font des millions de travailleurs tous les jours depuis 40 ans



si , je suis fière et pas que un peu

elle est partie de la maison a 18 ans , voulant faire sa vie comme elle l'entendait ...
tout en allant a l'ecole (bac, bts ) elle a cumulé en certaines périodes (surtout l'eté et les petites vacances) 3 boulots au point que l'année dernière elle a déclaré aux impôts plus de revenus que le miens 

elle vient d'avoir 21 ans , une voiture presque neuve , un appart tout meublé de neuf (sauf la télé dont elle en voulait pas et des verres en cristal que on trimballe de génération en génération ) , appart où personne se porte garant et où personne a avancé de l'argent pour elle 

pas de credit, assurances et autre payé a l'avance pour l'année 


elle s'en sort bien ,  meme si elle me fait comprendre parfois que c'est lourd le  poids de toute ces responsabilités où d'autre gamins de son âge vivement encore insouciants  , que parfois elle regrette de n'avoir fait comme prevu c'est a dire une scolarité normale sans soucis de travail ou d'argent a gérer 

... et puis tant de pleins autre choses dont nous regardent elle et moi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Sinon il y avait aussi le parcours "je fais des études de management, j'ai du bagou et j'entube tout le monde en tant que manager dans une grosse entreprise et ainsi me goinfre comme un porc". Je peux vous assurer que cela marche pas mal aussi, faut juste ne pas avoir de morale (mais de toute manière pour que ça sert)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... et puis tant de pleins autre choses dont nous regardent elle et moi



... Certes... Mais tu nous en balance déjà tellement qui ne nous regardent pas... Ceci dit, j'ai parfaitement suivi et compris ton propos, pour le reste.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Certes... Mais tu nous en balance déjà tellement qui ne nous regardent pas...


Rabat-joie !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Rabat-joie !...



Gugusse !...


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Certes... Mais tu nous en balance déjà tellement qui ne nous regardent pas... Ceci dit, j'ai parfaitement suivi et compris ton propos, pour le reste.



Ouais. Et on sait toujours pas laquelle des deux protagonistes a pendu la seconde avec ses intestins, dans c't'affaire...


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219811 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon il y avait aussi le parcours "je fais des études de management, j'ai du bagou et j'entube tout le monde en tant que manager dans une grosse entreprise et ainsi me goinfre comme un porc". Je peux vous assurer que cela marche pas mal aussi, faut juste ne pas avoir de morale (mais de toute manière pour que ça sert)



Je te recommande chaudement la version sportif de haut niveau. C'est plus funky, tu vis ta passion, tu continues tes études, et tu te fait plais'


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Gugusse !...


Génocideur d'huîtres !...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2009)

Là, maintenant, je me dis que ce que j'apprécie de plus en plus chez les gens, c'est parfois un brin de mystère... 


Ah, merde! C'est pas le bon fil...


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> au point que l'année dernière elle a déclaré aux impôts plus de revenus que le miens
> 
> elle vient d'avoir 21 ans , une voiture presque neuve , un appart tout meublé de neuf (sauf la télé dont elle en voulait pas et des verres en cristal que on trimballe de génération en génération ) , appart où personne se porte garant et où personne a avancé de l'argent pour elle
> 
> pas de credit, assurances et autre payé a l'avance pour l'année



Ah ben ouais c'est vrai. J'oubliais que la réussite et le bonheur dans la vie se mesurait au chiffre indiqué en bas de la feuille d'impôt et à l'avoir plein les armoires.

Putain d'idée de gauchiss'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Génocideur d'huîtres !...



Pineur de bigorneaux !... 

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben ouais c'est vrai. J'oubliais que la réussite et le bonheur dans la vie se mesurait au chiffre indiqué en bas de la feuille d'impôt et à l'avoir plein les armoires.
> 
> Putain d'idée de gauchiss'



T'as bouffé du Julrou15, vermine gauchiss ?!


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben ouais c'est vrai. J'oubliais que la réussite et le bonheur dans la vie se mesurait au chiffre indiqué en bas de la feuille d'impôt et à l'avoir plein les armoires.
> 
> Putain d'idée de gauchiss'



'Pis si elle s'était vraiment bougée, elle serait déjà propriétaire.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben ouais c'est vrai. J'oubliais que la réussite et le bonheur dans la vie se mesurait au chiffre indiqué en bas de la feuille d'impôt et à l'avoir plein les armoires.
> 
> Putain d'idée de gauchiss'


Elle travaille à relever la Nation, elle !... 
On ne peut pas en dire autant de tout le monde !... 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pineur de bigorneaux !...


Décapsuleur de soda !...


----------



## julrou 15 (15 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as bouffé du Julrou15, vermine gauchiss ?!



Pas toi par contre, parce qu'au lieu de ça : 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Certes... Mais tu nous en balance déjà tellement qui ne nous regardent pas... Ceci dit, j'ai parfaitement suivi et compris ton propos, pour le reste.



... t'aurais pu aussi caser un "on s'en beurre la raie" qui aurait tout aussi bien fait l'affaire...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je te recommande chaudement la version sportif de haut niveau. C'est plus funky, tu vis ta passion, tu continues tes études, et tu te fait plais'



Oui mais tout le monde n'a pas la le don du pilotage de caddie comme nous l'avons mon cher   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h05 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> vermine gauchiss ?!



On dit mal à droite


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> ... t'aurais pu aussi caser un "on s'en beurre la raie" qui aurait tout aussi bien fait l'affaire...



L'art de doser son propos en fonction de ses interlocuteurs, histoire de ne pas se vautrer dans la fange. 


PS : on a déjà suffisamment de problème avec les cochons en ce moment !


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ben ouais c'est vrai. J'oubliais que la réussite et le bonheur dans la vie se mesurait au chiffre indiqué en bas de la feuille d'impôt et à l'avoir plein les armoires.
> 
> Putain d'idée de gauchiss'



ouais enfin bon, c'est pas parce que t'as des meubles confo, une cage à lapin et une caisse volée que t'as réussi. Hors la Rolex, point de réussite !


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Hors la Rolex, point de réussite !



Il semblerait que la gent féminine doive se contenter du sac Prada


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> ouais enfin bon, c'est pas parce que t'as des meubles confo, une cage à lapin et une caisse volée que t'as réussi. Hors la Rolex, point de réussite !



Putain, j'ai une cage à lapin volée... j'suis vraiment un looser.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il semblerait que la gent féminine doive se contenter du sac Prada



Quel manque d'ambition, c'est proprement scandaleux !


----------



## jugnin (16 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il semblerait que la gent féminine doive se contenter du sac Prada





yvos a dit:


> Quel manque d'ambition, c'est proprement scandaleux !



C'est pas leur faute... Si les grandes marques se décidaient à fabriquer des gants de vaisselle et des tabliers de luxe, aussi...


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Putain, j'ai une cage à lapin volée... j'suis vraiment un looser.



ouais, en même temps t'as loupé 7 fois ton bts et tu ne fais que fumer du shit et jouer au babyfoot avec des chats alors bon !


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est pas leur faute... Si les grandes marques se décidaient à fabriquer des gants de vaisselle et des tabliers de luxe, aussi...



Comme quoi l'homme reste avantagé. La femme n'est pas encore l'égal de l'homme, sinon elles auraient déjà tout ça.
Peut être même le chiffon à poussière en soie ou cachemire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Comme quoi l'homme reste avantagé. La femme n'est pas encore l'égal de l'homme, sinon elles auraient déjà tout ça.
> Peut être même le chiffon à poussière en soie ou cachemire.



C'est surtout l'aspirateur Ferrari et le fer à repasser Rolls Royce qui leur manque


----------

